# Our Cane Corso hold backs...



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are a couple updated pics of the puppies we kept back out of our last litter as well as a pet female(uncropped ears)


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Love love love those Cane Corsos ♥


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! We are happy with how they are turning out. They aren't for everyone and are not for at least 75% of the people that already have them


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Thanks! We are happy with how they are turning out. They aren't for everyone and are not for at least 75% of the people that already have them


I can see how they would be tempting though ... nice looking dogs.  Too bad many people do not do their homework ....


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. They are looking very nice.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Good looking dogs.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I can see how they would be tempting though ... nice looking dogs.  Too bad many people do not do their homework ....


Tooo true! But thank you we have worked long and hard to get them where they are today.



Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful dogs. They are looking very nice.


Thank you, they are provided you are a friend and not up to trouble 



Tainted said:


> Good looking dogs.


Thanks. 

It is almost the problem... they are a good looking breed so the wrong people thing they should have them. So while I am proud of my dogs I also know that they draw the attention of people who are better off leaving my breed alone


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> It is almost the problem... they are a good looking breed so the wrong people thing they should have them. So while I am proud of my dogs I also know that they draw the attention of people who are better off leaving my breed alone


Ideally, what are the 'right' type of people for this breed (in your opinion)?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> Ideally, what are the 'right' type of people for this breed (in your opinion)?


This is when it gets hard and a lot of it will come down to gut feeling but I will try to tell you my opinion. This breed is incredible intelligent, loyal to a fault but has the ability to work on their own doing something you want them to or not. 

I am not going to belittle people who pick a breed based on appearance, as I am as guilty of that as other but less for the macho appearance and more for the intense, intelligent and direct gaze that you just know they are watching your every move even while appearing to be relaxed. I do have a problem with people that love the appearance and never go any farther into the breed then that and get one.

I want to see someone that goes deeper than appearance, someone that is on the sites looking up dogs, wants to know the dogs in their pedigrees even if they don't plan to show, talks to me about training and what works from my experience, has talked to other breeders, has met some of my dogs, even if not living with me. That shows the commitment to want to do what is best for the dog from the start.

I also don't hold to the "not for first time owners" in some cases that simply isn't true. While 90% of these dogs are not for everyone, like all breeds you can have a softer temperament, even in the same litter as a bunch of working temperament. But if you are going to be a first time owner you better know your stuff and you better believe that if I am going to trust you with one of my babies that you have researched the breed, have classes ready to attend, I try and make sure they tend to be close to me so I am available for help. I have been on the receiving end of the not for first time owners, go and get experience with __________________ (insert another working breed here) but you know what... those people that love their breed don't want you learning on theirs either  People do have to start somewhere and if I have a softer dog and am close enough to guide/assist you with the experience then I have no problem with that. Truth be told there are a lot of people that having working breeds that I don't know that I would let have a corso. I had rotties before my corsi and it still didn't prepare me for my girls  I find we lump working dogs all in one group and assuming if you can handle one then you can handle all and it simply isn't the case. Some breeds have been around longer and are little more watered down, some are more consistent with temperament and such but I can tell you my first corso set me on my ass  But in a good way once I realized it wasn't at all like I was ready for. Dug in my heels, and settled in for work 

I hope that made some sort of sense


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> This is when it gets hard and a lot of it will come down to gut feeling but I will try to tell you my opinion. This breed is incredible intelligent, loyal to a fault but has the ability to work on their own doing something you want them to or not. ....


It does make sense and thank you for taking the time to write it all out 

I'm happy you don't always hold the 'not for first time owners' stigma. I find in the Dane community, I hear this A LOT. I'm a first time dog owner, and thus Dane owner - and we've been managing just fine (but he also came from a good line and we co-own him with the breeder for showing). Sometimes I almost think it's an elitist thing to say, if that makes sense? 

I've always loved Corsos, but I also respect the breed enough to know they may not necessarily be a good match for my family and lifestyle  I'll keep researching and asking questions though!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> I'm happy you don't always hold the 'not for first time owners' stigma.


x2! I hear that a lot with huskies too.

When we rescued our second dog last fall the foster told us she was surprised the rescue even considered us because I'm only 23 years old. Apparently rescues see a young owner age and automatically toss out the applications. I can understand that though, the 20-something college-age crowd isn't known for responsibility.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Sibe said:


> x2! I hear that a lot with huskies too.
> 
> When we rescued our second dog last fall the foster told us she was surprised the rescue even considered us because I'm only 23 years old. Apparently rescues see a young owner age and automatically toss out the applications. I can understand that though, the 20-something college-age crowd isn't known for responsibility.


Which is why we evaluate each application separately and not lump people into a group based on age, experience, etc. because I can tell you that sometimes the people with the experience aren't always as experienced as they seem  I would sooner have an over eager 20 something ready to work and devote what the dog needs than a Mature person who thinks they know everything and listens to nothing and turns of the these dogs into a disaster


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. I'm partial to uncropped, personally, but they're both gorgeous. WAY too much dog for me, but I can always admire the pics.


----------

